# Søren Larsen



## Jan Hendrik

Vessel is operational and currently in Polynesian waters.
A promotional postcard with some info hereby attached.

Built in Nykobing, Mors, Denmark in 1949.

Vessel was also used during the filming of the Onedin Line in the 70's.
For further particulars: http://www.sorenl****n.co.nz/history.html


----------



## Bob S

I wondered what happened to her, she used to be a regular in the UK.


----------



## ruud

Ahoy,
Here more details of her;

http://www.tallship-fan.de/index_e.htm

Type the ship's name in the search-engine and then display:

Søren L a r s e n


----------



## gdynia

Jan

Did this vessel also appear in the Barrier Reef Serials in the 80,s one of our Danish crew onboard is asking


----------



## ruud

Ahoy gdynia,

Here her latest performing:


tranported wood, grain and other bulk goods in the North and Baltic
Seas until 1972
was laid up and bought in 1978 by the present owner, converted to a
late 19th century-style brigantine
used for film shoots and as a charter ship in the 70's and early 80's
operated by the Square Sail Services of Charleston/Cornwall
chartered between 1983 and 1985 by the Jubilee Sailing Trust to gain
experience on how to build a sailing ship for joint use by handicapped
and non-handicapped people (the "Lord Nelson" was then built as a result)
this ship was the flagship of the first Fleet Re-enactment race to
Australia in 1987 and afterwards was used as a charter ship in the
South Pacific, participated in the 1992 Columbus Race
1992-93 further restauration in Britain, after that return voyage to
the Pacific waters
1998-99 sails the entire coast of New Zealand
awarded at the "Tourism Auckland Annual Awards"
Category "Adventure and Experience"
The ship is based in Auckland New Zealand and takes paying voyage
crew on sailing adventures through the South Pacific operated by the
Squaresail Pacific Ltd.
world voyage (Global Odyssey 2000), participated the Tall Ships 2000


----------



## gdynia

Ruud

Thanks for that will pass on
Rgds Gdynia


----------



## the7cs

*Soren Larsen*

I just came across this thread, I have sailed on Soren on and off over a period of 7 years as deck crew and engineer. she currently sails out of Auckland New Zealand, and conducts annual trips around the south pacific. She is a great ship to sail and always has a great international crew.


----------



## John Briggs

Gdynia,

The square rig ship in the Barrier Reef TV series was the "New Endeavour".


----------



## Sister Eleff

John Briggs said:


> The square rig ship in the Barrier Reef TV series was the "New Endeavour".


At that time the "New Endeavour's" wooden hull was white, a short time later painted black. She was a 3 masted topsail schooner but with some sail changes in 1967 became a barquentine.

"Soren Larsen's" hull is white but she is a 2 masted barque. She 'starred' in the British TV series the 'Onedin Line'.


----------



## the7cs

Soren had a 3rd mock mast added for the filming of Shacklton, There are some great pics onboard the ship of her in the ice.


----------



## riggertroy

www.sorenlarsen.co.nz for more info


----------



## Peter B

The proper name of the town where she was built is "Nykøbing Mors", situated on the island of "Mors" or "Morsø" (the latter actually means "Mors Island".
There are three towns in Denmark with the name Nykøbing: "Nykøbing Mors" (situated on the island Mors), "Nykøbing Sjælland" (situated on the island Sjælland (Sealand in english; Selandia in Latin)) and "Nykøbing Falster" (situated on the island Falster (Falstria in Latin)).

I think the vessels name should actually be "Søren Larsen", as she would then be named after the owner of the yard that built her:
"Søren Larsen & Sønners Skibsværft" (Søren Larsen & Sons Shipyard).


----------



## Sister Eleff

Peter B said:


> I think the vessels name should actually be "Søren Larsen", as she would then be named after the owner of the yard that built her ...


You are quite correct Peter B, that is the way it is spelt. I believe she was originally built for the owner of the yard.


----------



## electricfish

I can recall her in Auckland when I was Operations Manager for the Spirit of Adventure Trust sail training team. She inherited some of our older sails after we replaced them, which we were able to do as a charitable operation with donors whereas she was a purely commercial operation run on a shoestring. Glad to hear she is still sailing.


----------

